# Problème Ventilateur qui tourne tout le temps + surchauffe



## love_laurie (30 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Le sujet a sans doute eté déjà traité
J'ai une des premières versions du MBA (Core 2 duo, 1,6 Ghz, 2 GO)

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec le ventilateur, il faut savoir que l'usage est seulement pour internet ou word.

Mais depuis quelques mois le ventilateur est continuellement en marche malgré une température relativement correcte (CPU 60 degré)

Dans l'Activity Monitor je suis seulement vers 10/15% d'utilisation 

Je comprend pas ce qu'il se passe, et le ventilateur est vraiment gênant.

Pour forcer l'arrêt du ventilateur (et pas attendre les 15 secondes après fermeture du clapet) je suis obliger de fermer le clapet et le réouvrir instantanément, mais à la longue j'ai peur de fusiller le mac
Surtout que ça me donne un répis de quelques minutes..i

Donc si vous avez des idées je suis preneur..

Réinitialiser le SMC n'a rien donné, et je me tate à utiliser Coolbook car les avis sont +/- différents

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Juillet 2012)

Après un démarrage, la charge CPU doit tomber à 1 à 2% quand le MacBook Air ne fait rien. Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faut trouver ce qui le charge à 10~15%...


----------



## SteamEdge (1 Juillet 2012)

Pour savoir quel application charge ton CPU, tu peux regarder avec le logiciel iStat Menu de façon très simple, ou avec le moniteur d'activité.


----------



## love_laurie (2 Juillet 2012)

En faite je suis à 10 ou15% sur une simple navigation internet, pas de vidéo, aucune appli d'ouverte

à 59° le ventilo est déjà en route 

En rebootant mon PC, je suis à 5% sur la page d'accueil


----------



## foenix13 (4 Juillet 2012)

Moi aussi depuis quelques jour , j'ai ce soucis .

Rien d'anormal dans le moniteur d'activité , mais au bout d'un 10 min d'utilisation meme légère , comme mail ou internent sans flash , il chauffe grave t le ventilo est omniprésent .

Pour que ca s'arrête , je dois l'éteindre , réinitialiser la pram avec ctrl,fn maj et power , il s'allume et la ca va il ne chauffe plus du tout .

mais dès que je ferme le mac , avec le capot ou que je le met en veille et que je le réveille , au bout de 10 min ca reprend ....

je crois qu'il va aller faire un tour en garantie , a part si vous avez des solutions les gars ...!


----------



## patricd (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je réponds aux messages concernant les pg du ventilateur du MBA, qui tournait trop souvent, avec surchauffe du MBA.
Je n'ai pas d'approche technique, mais je viens d'installer OS X Mountain Lion, et le problème a disparu.
Est-ce que cela pourrait être la solution ?

Patricd


----------



## Dthibault (30 Juillet 2012)

Disons qu'en installant un nouvel OS, on refait une mise au propre, donc c'est normal souvent de retrouver un ordinateur performant. C'est une solution à envisager.


----------

